# set prompt in .shrc



## fred974 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello,

When I set the command prompt for my root user, I edit the .cshrc file and add `set prompt = "%B%n%b@%B%m%b %B%~%b%# "`

For my admin user, I need to edit the .shrc but I cannot find a way get the prompt as I want it...

Could anyone please help me convert my command to work in .shrc

Thank you


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 1, 2015)

Look at sh(1). Search for PS1.

EDIT: I don't think sh(1) reads ~/.shrc by default. You might need to add it to ~/.profile.


----------

